# DIY durso. loud, flush HELP!



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Can anyone help me with this stupid thing. I tried everything.

It has a 1/4" hole in the cap. I tried from smaller to bigger.

Then it makes so much noise going down. The bubbles cause backflow.

I got rid of the fluctuating water level.

Now it sits above the T. isnt that too high?

So it will be quiet for about 30 secons,,,then shoot bubbles back in the sump

WTF lol

i cant figure it out... after 5hrs today. 


anyone good with durso standpipes that can help me

thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is an excellent webpage on the DIY Durso standpipe.
http://www.dursostandpipes.com/make-your-own-diy

I tried the Durso however it still wasn't quiet enough so searched the internet for alternatives and ended up making a Stockman instead.

Here is a video of what mine looks like.


Take a picture of your setup and post it here to allow others to better provide some ideas.
--
Paul


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

hey thanks for your reply...


i figured it out.

You need a 1.5" durso 
then reduce that into the 1" bulkhead

now its smooth and quiet

thanks!


----------

